# Old DVR's and moving cards around



## HuweyII (Feb 12, 2009)

I've got an R10 DVR still enabled. I also have a spare HDVR1 sitting here not doing anything. If I take the card from m R10 and stick it in my HDVR1 will the HDVR1 work?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It is very likely that it won't. And, if it does, that will be only temporary. At somepoint it will stop.

And :welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Access Cards are "married" to their specific Receiver/DVR. DirecTV will send you a new one if needed for ~$20. But note that older "non-RID" equipment will no longer be activated, unless it originally on your own account.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Cards are married to units, and depending on the age of the cards, they may not even be current....it is possible in certain circumstances to move cards between units with the help of the access card team, but you cant do it without their help.


----------



## HuweyII (Feb 12, 2009)

Good data, thanks everyone!

I'll just have the unplug the R10 and take it out to the motorhome whenever it's time to go somewhere. 

I don't want to activate another receiver. DirecTV is already nickle and dimeing me to death. And the motorhome only has a single LNB dish so no HD anyway.


----------

